# Trying to Sell a CycleOps 300 Indoor Trainer: Thoughts on Where to Try?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been trying (so far without success) to sell my CycleOps 300 Indoor Trainer, so I'm hoping to lean on the wisdom of crowds for ideas.

I've tried:

Craigslist
Posting at my local Athletic Club
Posting in the RoadbikeReview Classifieds


Any thoughts on where else I should try? Given the weight (~140 lbs), this is a local pickup only item for the Bay Area.


----------



## plantdude (Sep 29, 2011)

How much?


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

$1,100 - inclined Joule 3, look Keo pedals, flite gel flow saddle + cycleops saddle


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Craigslist is probably the best. For pick up only. Although asking this question on here is a pretty good classified in its own unofficial way.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Tried Craigslist, but no takers, so was looking for other suggestions.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll buy it, if you'll ship it to Utah.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Yup, too much $$ for craigslist. Also, while I know that is a great $2k trainer, those new ones advertised all over the place with the google maps can be had for the same price brand new. if you lower to $500 I will come and get it today and you can keep the Look pedals.


----------

